# Generador de pulsos con 555 y frecuencia variable



## ANTOREZ

Que tal compañeros electrónicos , como primer aporte al foro decidí crear un PCB con un  generador de pulsos variables, con el ya famoso CI NE555, para los que se quieran dar a la tarea de hacerlo necesitamos como material:

-1 CI NE555
-1 BASE PARA CI DE 8 PINES
-1 RES 10K
-1 RES 180ohm o 220ohm (Esta solo se utilizara para proteccion de diodo led)
-1 LED 
-1 CAP 22mF a 16V
-1 PRESET O POTENCIOMETRO DE 10K (Usamos para variar los pulsos)
-1 BORNERA DE 3 TERMINALES
-1 PLACA FENOLICA DE 5CM X 5CM

En la placa ya terminada nos daremos cuenta que usamos una bornera de tres terminales solo que ahi me falto especficar cual es cada una, la de en medio siempre sera negativo, a su lado izquierdo en positivo y a su lado derecho o en la orilla de la placa sera la salida de los pulsos.

La elaboracion del PCB el por medio del metodo de planchado ya por default les dejo el archivo del PCB listo para imprimir, el diseño fue creado en ARES PROTEUS Y Simulado en ISIS, al ensamblar los compotentes a la placa se pueden guiar con las sig. imagenes que subire.

Este es el diseño de PCB.


Les dejo tambien el Diagrama con la conexiones que tenemos que hacer.


En esta imagen se muestra ya planchado el diagrama en la placa fenolica, con su baño de acido listo para despintar con un poco de thinner.


Aqui ya vemos despintada la placa lista para perforar.


Ya perforada la placa procedemos a montar los componentes para despues soldar.




Y asi es como queda lista nuestra placa 








Espero les guste y cualquier duda, no duden en preguntarme.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

muy prolijo y detallado, gracias por el aporte


----------



## SmileyJoe8

Hola, acabo de entrar en el foro porque tengo una duda, me he registrado sólo para preguntar esto (por el momento).
A todos los que he visto que crean pulsos de reloj con el circuito 555 les sale una señal no uniforme, es decir, el tiempo de high es distinto que el tiempo de low, ¿eso es siempre así o pueden crearse unos pulsos uniformes? ¿Afectaría a la hora de montar un autómata como una máquina de refrescos? Son meras dudas, perdón por no usar más tecnicismos o si la he liado con alguna pregunta. 
Gracias por atenderme.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches SmileyJoe8

Lo que preguntas no tiene una fácil respuesta, todo depende de lo que necesites.

Con el 555 puedes generar pulsos, que no tienen que ser necesariamente simétricos (Duty Cycle).

Todo depende de que es lo que pretendas hacer...

Aquí tienes unos ejemplos de lo que pretendo decir










Sal U2


----------



## SmileyJoe8

¿Y es posible generar pulsos con un Duty Circle del 50% con el chip 555? Es lo que me gustaría saber.
Y también quisiera saber qué usos pueden tener por ejemplo otros Duty Circle como el del 10% o el 90%, he estudiado algo de electrónica en la universidad, estoy haciendo Ingeniería Informática, pero de electrónica no nos han explicado mucho y es una cosa que me parece interesante.
Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/duty-cycle-50-frecuencia-variable-17566/


----------



## SmileyJoe8

Vale, muchas gracias, realmente no sé todavía qué quiero hacer montar, pero es por ir aprendiendo poco a poco, a ver qué va saliendo.


----------



## maxiragusa

Chicos como conecto el 555 a una fuente de corriente cte de 800ma y 42V GRacias de antemano


----------



## dmc

El 555 soporta en forma segura unos 15 voltios con unos 100 a 200 mA de salida según la tecnologia (aunque el datasheet indica 18Vcc y 200mA), por lo que deberías en primer lugar reducir la tensión de 42 a unos 10 o 12 V con algún circuito pre-regulador de tensión, puede ser con zener si la corriente de disparo no es muy alta o transistores si lo es, también es posible hacerlo con los LM29xx pero el costo y la obtención son el problema. Debes tener en cuenta que los 78xx "solo" soportan hasta 36V (aunque no me arriesgaría a no ser que estuviera muy seguro que no son "truchos") y si necesitas el total de la corriente de tu fuente (800mA) un transistor a la salida. Te dejo un pdf para que te des una idea, Ojo es a 24 V con 48 habría que calcular la resistencia del zener.


----------



## Fogonazo

maxiragusa dijo:


> Chicos como conecto el 555 a _*una fuente de corriente cte de 800ma*_ y 42V GRacias de antemano



¿ Fuente de corriente *cte* (Constante) o fuente de corriente continua. ?


----------



## maxiragusa

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fuente de corriente *cte* (Constante) o fuente de corriente continua. ?



Son drivers traidos de china que regula la corriente a 800ma y segun la cantidad de led que le conectas en serie varia de 12 a 42V. tengo el 555 armado, quisiera saber como conectarlo a esa fuente sin quemarlo.

Un saludo!


----------



## willi

*H*ola esta muy bueno lo d*EL* 555  ,les hago una consulta necesito algo asi que gen*E*re 25kherz  par*A* la bobina d*E* un cavitron.
*E*sto lo hace vibrar por medio d*E* frecuencia y que se*A* variable  me servira este tipo de circuito o que me recomienda*N* amigos

*S*aludos


----------

